# "UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(keine Implementierung in PS4)"



## DarkWhisperer (3. Januar 2013)

*"UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(keine Implementierung in PS4)"*

*Update:*

Entwarnung seitens Sony!
Die Gebrauchtspielsperre wird nicht in der neuen Playstation 4 zum Einsatz kommen! 
Nach Hartnäckigen Gerüchten stellte dies nun Sony-Manager Shuhei Yoshida klar:

"Die Käufer erwerben einen Datenträger in physischer Form. 
Den wollen sie natürlich auch immer nutzen können und genauso sehe ich das auch", äußerte sich Yoshida gegenüber dem englischsprachigen Magazin eurogamer, 
"gebrauchte Spiele sind weiterhin nutzbar." Mit diesem Satz werden wohl einige PS-Fans aufatmen.

Eins muss aber noch geklärt werden: Nämlich die Frage, wie Microsoft die Gebrauchtspiele auf der künftigen Xbox 720 handelt. 
Die 720 soll angeblich einen Schutzmechanismus für Gebrauchtspiele bekommen.
Jedoch gibt es aktuell noch keine weiteren und genaueren Infos hierzu.

Quelle Update: Spieletipps
Eurogamer - Interview

*
Original*

Sony reicht Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre ein

Game-DVDs /-BluRays oder ähnlichen könnte in naher Zukunft nur noch auf ein und derselben Konsole laufen.
Wieso? Sony stellte für so ein System einen Patentantrag - welches bei der nächsten Playstation-Konsole relevant werden könne.

Sony reichte im September 2012 beim United States Patent and Trademark Office einen, jetzt veröffentlichten, 
Patentantrag ein,welcher den Weiterverkauf von Spielen unterbinden könnte. In dem Patentantrag beschreibt Sony eine Methode, 
bei dem ein Code auf dem Datenträger nur mit einem Code auf der Konsole die Möglichkeit zum Spielen eröffnen.
_
Zitat von Golem-News: "Der Code auf dem Datenträger kann durch elektromagnetische Wellen geändert werden - aus einem neuen Spiel würde so, 
technisch gesehen, ein gebrauchtes. Und bei dem könnten Sony oder sonstige Publisher oder Entwickler verhindern, 
dass es beispielsweise auf einer anderen Konsole verwendet werden kann - auch ohne Internetverbindung."
_
Andere Arten der Lizenzeinschränkung sind dadurch gesehen möglich, Beispielsweise dein nachträgliche Gewähren von Zugriffsrechten 
oder das freischalten eines Demomodus und durch nachträgliches Bezahlen die Vollversion. 

_Zitat Golem: "Wie genau die entsprechenden Codes auf dem 
Datenträger gespeichert und wie sie geändert werden, beschreibt der Patentantrag nicht - denkbar ist unter anderem der Einsatz von NFC-Technologie."_

Es ist vorstellbar das Sony bei seiner nächsten Konsole die im Patent beschriebene Technik 
zum Einsatz bringen könnte. So könne sich Sony vor Schwarzkopien schützen.

Eigene Meinung: Zum Schutz vor Schwarzkopien gut, jedoch zum unterbinden 
des Verkaufs von gebrauchter Software unsinnig, man könnte seine alten Spiele also nur noch als Staubfänger benutzen....
Jedoch werden wir sehen was uns die Zukunft bereithält.

Quellen:
Golem
USPO


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> jedoch zum unterbinden
> des Verkaufs von gebrauchter Software unsinnig und geistig behindert....
> Mal sehen was uns die Zukunft bereithält.




Wieso? Wenn's tut, was es soll, ist es weder das Eine noch das Andere. Eher ziemlich clever.


----------



## Atomtoaster (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Dann wäre der PC der King unter den DRM's da kann man wenigstens die Accounts teilen.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn's tut, was es soll, ist es weder das Eine noch das Andere. Eher ziemlich clever.


 
Wenn ich aber das Spiel nicht mehr haben will, dann Verkauf ich es. So kannst du deine gebrauchten Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen! Stell dir vor du spielst nur noch PS4 (reden wir mal von der Zukunft), und hast aber noch einen Haufen PS3 Spiele rumliegen, entweder behältst du sie (dumme Staubfänger), schmeißt sie weg(Geldverlust), oder verkaufst sie, nätürlich bekommst du mit einem Verkauf von jedem einzelnen mehr, als wenn du sie alle im Bundle anbietest (was dann nur noch mit deiner Konsole geht, da da ja der Schutz drauf ist...)

Wie gesagt....ist ja jedoch auch meine Meinung...ich finde es einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Clever ist das von Sony.

Besonders weil man den weiterverkauf damit verhindert und so andere zwingt sich ein neues Spiel zu kaufen.

Bei PC-Spielen will man ja schon den weiterverkauf verhindern indem man das Spiel an einen Accound hängt.
So kann dann nur der Spieler der das Spiel gekauft hat es auch nur Spielen und darf es nicht weiterverkaufen.

Nur Blöd wenn einen ein Spiel nicht gefällt und man es gerne weiterverkaufen möchte und es nicht geht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Metalic (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Nagut sie wollen halt mehr Spiele verkaufen. Mir soll es egal sein. Die Ps3 war warscheinlich meine letzte Konsole. Nutze sie seit Jahren auch nurnoch um Blurays zu schauen, wenn sie das nicht könnte, wäre sie schon lange weg.
Kaufe auch seit Ewigkeiten keine Spiele mehr dafür. Ausnahme war God of War III als gebrauchtes Spiel zu einem Preis bei dem ich nicht nein sagen konnte.

Ich sehe es nicht ein für ein aktuelles PS3 Spiel 60-70€ hinzulegen und dann nach 2 Wochen kein Bock mehr drauf zu haben. Denke mal die PS4 Spiele werden nochmal eine gute Ecke teurer.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt....ist ja jedoch auch meine Meinung...ich finde es einfach nur dumm.



Ach so - du findest die Idee dumm, den Weiterverkauf von Software unmöglich zu machen. Das kommt in deinem Kommentar im Artikel nicht so direkt rüber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit wann es bei denen auch kommt. Ich finde es einfach dreist was die sich alles einfallen lassen, Der Kunde ist nur noch das notwendige Übel. Spiele werden immer teuerer, teilweise lieblos dahin geklatscht und jeden Furz muss man extra bezahlen, der Kunde hat dann da nur das Recht das Spiel zu verbrennen


----------



## Z3rno (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Es geht ja schon in die Richtung Spiele wie Fifa oder BF3 werden ja schon an deinen PSN/Xbox account gebunden, genauso wie beim PC und meiner Meinung nach ist es übertrieben, dann kaufe ich liebe einen Pc, da sind die Spiele wenigstens billiger.
Ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen das der Schaden durch Kopieren der Spiele bei denn Konsolen so immens ist :o, ich glaube, dass hier auch viel darauf abgezielt wird, denn Gebruahcthandel zu verhindert  -.-


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... der Kunde hat dann da nur das Recht das Spiel zu verbrennen



Verbrennen , Verkratzen , mit Frispy zu spielen.

Ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher wenn das wirklich kommt dann wird es einige Käufer davon abhalten sich eine Playstation 4 zu holen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Glaube ich aber weniger, der Kunde ist dumm und frißt jeden Mist der bei denen aus der Kelle fließt. Ansonsten wären die doch nie so weit gekommen mit den Gängelungen


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Für den Kunden ist das natürlich äußerst "unpraktisch", aber da ich meine Games fast nur noch online kaufe (für 20-30€), kümmert es mich relativ wenig.


----------



## mephimephi (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

FU Sony, mehr gibts zu solchen Methoden nicht zu sagen...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Da ist mir Acc Bindung lieber, da kann ich auch noch spielen wenn mir meine Teil abgeraucht ist und ich mir eine neue gekauft habe.
Aber Hersteller lassen sich vieles patentieren wenn es neu ist. Ausnahme ist hier die Formel 1.

Aber ist dsa in DE nicht illegal?
Man muss Software doch weiterverkaufen können, deswegen wurde doch auch Valve angeschrieben?


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber ist dsa in DE nicht illegal?
> Man muss Software doch weiterverkaufen können, deswegen wurde doch auch Valve angeschrieben?


 
was soll "dsa" sein ?

Danke im Vorraus für Antwort

PS:
Mensch immer diese Abkürzungen
Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Lexikon erstellen mit allen Abkürzungen die hier im Forum benutzt werden 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## True Monkey (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



> was soll "dsa" sein ?


 
ich tipp mal auf "das"  



> Aber ist das in DE nicht illegal?


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

erst mal abwarten 


wen sich sony diese bandagen wircklich anziehen will  DAN OHNE MICH


----------



## beercarrier (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich sehe es nicht ein für ein aktuelles PS3 Spiel 60-70€ hinzulegen und dann nach 2 Wochen kein Bock mehr drauf zu haben. Denke mal die PS4 Spiele werden nochmal eine gute Ecke teurer.


 
denke ich nicht unbedingt, könnte auch freetopay werden evtl gibts auch ein zwei freetoplay spiele, aber im schnitt denk ich wirst du in zukunft eher in euro/stunde rechnen müssen.

btt
sollte das bei der ps funktionieren wird es bestimmt cross-plattform eingesetzt, bis auf dem pc eben, denn da geht ohne dauerhafte inet verbindung eh schon länger nix mehr, bzw nur sehr eingeschränkt, hab gedacht das die das jetzt auch bei den konsolen bringen wollen (dauerhafte inet verbindung + accountpflicht).


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Januar 2013)

Und was ist, wenn einem die Konsole abraucht? Dann sind doch auch alle Spiele verloren!
Den Accountbindung ist das ja nicht, wenn es auch offline funktioniert... da sollte sich Sony schon was überlegen, sonst wird das kein klar denkender Mensch kaufen (und wenn doch, dann wird Sony viele Kunden verlieren sobald denen die Konsole stirbt).


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Nein soll es nicht 
es soll heißen wenn es eine ABK  ist : diese sch**** Auferlegeung  














Logischerweise soll es 'das'  heißen.


----------



## cerbero (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn einem die Konsole abraucht? Dann sind doch auch alle Spiele verloren!



Genau das. Und wenn man sich eh alle Spiele neu kaufen muss, wird man das wohl auf einer anderen Konsole tun. In Kombination mit der schlechten Publicity wäre das ein schöner Knieschuß für Sony.

Aber was tut man nicht alles um dem Opfe.. ähm, tschuldigung - Kunden das Geld abzunehmen.


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ich tipp mal auf "das"


 darauf hätte ich kommen können

Danke dir



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein soll es nicht
> es soll heißen wenn es eine ABK  ist : diese sch**** Auferlegeung
> 
> Logischerweise soll es 'das'  heißen.



Danke dir auch

Und was ist wieder ABK?

So mier reichts ich mache jetzt eine Liste:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rzungen-die-hier-im-forum-benutzt-werden.html

@Topic:


s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn einem die Konsole abraucht? Dann sind doch auch alle Spiele verloren!
> Den  Accountbindung ist das ja nicht, wenn es auch offline funktioniert...  da sollte sich Sony schon was überlegen, sonst wird das kein klar  denkender Mensch kaufen (und wenn doch, dann wird Sony viele Kunden  verlieren sobald denen die Konsole stirbt).


 
das sollten sie sich schonmal gedanken rüber machen.
Das wär richtig schlimm wenn die ganzen Spiele auf einmal futsch wären

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Und noch mehr Argumente für die SteamBox, denn wenn man sich auf der SteamBox mit dem normalen Steam Account anmelden kann, dann hat man immer alle Spiele (auf PC und Box) und zudem auch noch alle alten Spiele, falls Valve die alle portiert.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

ABK ist  kurz um " Abkürzungen " sagen zu wollen.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Tja, der Geist ist aus der Flasche, und will nicht mehr zurück.
Das wird noch viel "besser" mit dem DRM-(Wiederverkaufs) Schutz.

Selbst Hardwarehersteller setzen auf DRM, wie z. Bsp. Synapse von Razer.
Da funktioniert noch nicht einmal mehr die Maus richtig ohne permanente Onlineverbindung.
Schöne, neue Internetwelt....

Als DRM-Gegner habe ich immer weniger Auswahl. Trotzdem ich bleibe eisern.
Und vielen Dank an alle, die dass bisher so bereitwillig mitgemacht haben.
Das ist nicht so, weil es so sein muss, sondern weil die Masse dass bereitwillig so mitgemacht hat....


----------



## MG42 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich hoffe mal auf ein Fünkchen Verstand vor den Konsolenjunkies, nicht wegen der Kohle, sondern weil diese geldgierigen Finanzexperten uns wohl noch weiter auf der Nase rumtanzen und das darf mal sich halt nicht bieten lassen. Einmal nur, bitte, lass es Stürmen und den Verantwortlichen die Knie zittern auf dass sie es sich dreimal überlegen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn mir aus irgend nem dummen Grund die Konsole abraucht, dann kann ich doch zukünftig auch direkt die Spiele wegwerfen.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich bin für DRM, so wird endlich dieser Gebrauchtmarkt unterbunden. Dieses sinnlose weiterverkaufen hat uns doch die DRMs überhaupt eingebrockt, zusammen mit den Raubkopieren.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ja, mache ich bei Gelegenheit auch...
> Aber nicht in diesem Thread.


 
Na dann mal her mit den objektiven Gründen gegen Steam.


----------



## Homerclon (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Super, Konsole geht Kaputt und die ganze Spielesammlung ist Wertlos!
So kann man auch die Verkäufe der Spiele ankurbeln.
Klasse Idee Sony. 


Falls es jemand übersehen haben sollte, das war Ironie.


----------



## biohaufen (4. Januar 2013)

Stell dir vor du musst neuinstallieren. Nach der Neuinstallation, installierst du Steam und alle deine Spiele sind weg und du musst alle neu kaufen


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich bin für DRM, so wird endlich dieser Gebrauchtmarkt unterbunden.


Dann hat sich eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt....



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Dieses sinnlose weiterverkaufen hat uns doch die DRMs überhaupt eingebrockt, zusammen mit den Raubkopieren.


Eingebrockt hat uns das nur die Gewinnmaximierung der Content-Industrie.
Raubkopierer und der Gebrauchtspielmarkt existieren weiterhin.
Du siehst ja, die DRM-Geschichte hatte einen einfachen Anfang, und bald ein böses Ende.



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Na dann mal her mit den objektiven Gründen gegen Steam.


 Steam? Im Metacritics-Thread ging es ja um DRM allgemein, und Steam.
Gegen Steam selbst habe ich eigentlich nicht viel, bis auf die Accountbindung der Spiele, und den damit verbundenen Wiederverkaufsschutz.

Ich mache den DRM-Wahnsinn nur nicht mit. Dazu gehört auch, dass ich Steam nicht unterstütze.
Der Geist aus der Flasche hat seine eigenen Regeln. Wie sich DRM entwickeln wird, war doch absehbar.
Und etwas Schadenfreude habe ich schon, wenn ich so etwas hier lese, wie eine Bindung der Spiele an die Konsole.
Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen. Ihr wollt das der Geist nach Euren Regeln spielt. Das wird er nicht machen.
Und ich spiele gar nicht mehr mit. Auch wenn das bedeutet, dass ich nach über 20 Jahren Gaming, nur noch altes Zeug spielen kann.
Ich habe eine riesige Games-Sammlung, die mich noch sehr lange unterhalten wird. Nicht wenige meiner Games habe ich gebraucht gekauft.

Wie heißt es so schön, der Klügere lacht zuletzt...


----------



## belle (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Man hatte ja sowieso bisher kaum Rechte außer der unveränderten Nutzung von gekaufter Software. Wieso sollte sich das ändern?
Auf der anderen Seite wüsste ich auch nicht warum ich Spiele wie Skyrim auf dem PC verkaufen sollte.


----------



## Maikel22 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Man kann ja dann noch nicht einmal das Spiel zu einem Freund mitnehmen.  Es läuft ja dort nicht mehr. Man darf dann immer die Konsole und das Spiel mitnehmen. 

Sony, eigentlich wollte ich mir eure neue Konsole kaufen. Jetzt sieht es sehr mau aus, dass das noch passieren wird. Sony, ihr werdet untergehen. Jetzt macht ihr schon Milliardenverluste und baut eure Geschäftsfelder wie die TV-Sparte ab. Wenn dann noch die PlayStation-Marke abkackt, dann gute Nacht Sony.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Dann hat sich eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt....
> 
> 
> Eingebrockt hat uns das nur die Gewinnmaximierung der Content-Industrie.
> ...


 
Der klügere lacht eigentlich nicht zuletzt, das Sprichwort gibts nicht. Der Klügere gibt nach, solange bis er der dümmere ist. Ich habe nichts gegen Origin, Steam, UbiLauncher und wie sie alle heißen. Wie immer ist der "Kunde" nicht in der Lage sich in die Leute hineinzuversetzen die Produkte erschaffen und/oder sie vertreiben. Das geht beim Programmierer los, der weniger verdient oder entlassen werden muss nur weil man ein Spiel bei ebay kauft oder sich die Raubkopie zieht. Bis zum Verkäufer im GameStore um die Ecke der zumachen muss. Wenn ich Entwickler wäre würde ich auch alles dran setzen die Möglichkeit zu verhindern das mein Spiel weiterverkauft werden kann. Früher war das kein Problem bei den älteren Titel, da hat man sie beim Flohmarkt, auf dem Schulhof oder innerhalb der Verwandtschaft verkauft, aber dem Internet sei Dank, hat man heute ein viel größeres Publikum. Dass man Spiele gebraucht kauft ist natürlich logisch, vor allem bei Konsolen auf denen nicht oder kaum was installiert werden muss geht das prima. Aber es hängt halt mehr Arbeit an so einer Spieleschachtel als viele denken, und viele Menschen verdienen damit ihr Brot, zumindest wenn man es im Laden kauft. Es gibt noch mehr Leute als John Riccitiello, Leute die auf Verkäufe angewiesen sind, Leute wie du und ich.


----------



## Aer0 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

son yhat wohl ein an der waffel,mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Sinnloses Weiterverkaufen?
Klar, es ist natürlich sinnvoller, Games, die man nach spätestens einem Wochenende durchgezockt hat, als Staubfänger in der Ecke herumliegen zu lassen. Sicher gibt es Games mit einem längeren Spielwert - die sind aber gemessen an der Masse der Spiele nicht sehr zahlreich.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Der klügere lacht eigentlich nicht zuletzt, das Sprichwort gibts nicht. Der Klügere gibt nach, solange bis er der dümmere ist.


Das war auch ironisch gemeint. Ok, Du hast es nicht so erkannt.



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Origin, Steam, UbiLauncher und wie sie alle heißen.


Genau, Du hast nichts gegen DRM, wie viele andere auch.
Und genau deshalb wird dieser Sony-DRM-(Wiederverkaufs)Schutz auch kommen. Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Bald kommen bestimmt auch die üblichen Argumente, wie praktisch dass doch eigentlich ist.
Lebt aber auch damit. Irgendwelches mimimi sollte dann auch ausbleiben.



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Wie immer ist der "Kunde" nicht in der Lage sich in die Leute hineinzuversetzen die Produkte erschaffen und/oder sie vertreiben.


Ich habe selbst jahrelang im Softwareeinkauf gearbeitet, kenne also alle wichtigen Strukturen im Ein- und Verkauf.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Also erstens war so ein Schritt vorhersehbar (wer daran nicht schon lange geglaubt hat geht fast als naiv durch), und zweitens wird so ein Schritt nicht nur bei der Playstation kommen.
Microsoft wird ähnliche Schritte einleiten um den Wiederverkauf zu unterbinden.


----------



## Gringo (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Mal ne blöde Frage; Was ist wenn ich eine 2eit Wohnung habe und dort auch eine PS habe, muss ich dann das gleiche Spiel 2 mal kaufen um mit beiden Konsolen zu spielen???

Wenn JA, ist es SCHWACHSINN!!!


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ja, die Disc läuft dann nur auf einer Playstation.
  Sony wird diesen DRM bestimmt noch etwas abändern.

  Vielleicht durch eine Accountbindung oder Ähnliches?


----------



## Rizoma (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Eine mit dieser Technologie ausgestattete Konsole ist schon vor der Geburt Tod niemand der auch nur ein bisschen Grips hätte würde so eine Konsole Kaufen.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich sehe es nicht ein für ein aktuelles PS3 Spiel  60-70€ hinzulegen und dann nach 2 Wochen kein Bock mehr drauf zu  haben.


 Also mir wäre ein 2 Wochen-Spiel so oder so keine 10 € Kaufpreis oder Wertverlust wert. 
Dann muss man sich halt kurz überlegen was man kauft. Spontankauf? ha-ha!



Niza schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher wenn das wirklich  kommt dann wird es einige Käufer davon abhalten sich eine Playstation 4  zu holen.


Wird das wieder der Großteil sein, der jedesmal mit  WoW aufhört, wenn an der Lieblingsklasse etwas verändert wird, der  wegen der Win 8 Oberfläche zu Linux/Mac wechseln oder BF3 wegen Origin  boykottiert(e) 



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn einem die Konsole abraucht? Dann sind doch auch alle Spiele verloren!


 Dann gibts ein Austauschgerät mit gleichem Code oder eine einmalige Codeänderung oder... was weiß ich 
Würde mich etwas überraschen, wenn es dafür keine Lösung geben würde...



Gringo schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage; Was ist wenn ich eine 2eit Wohnung habe und dort auch eine PS habe, muss ich dann das gleiche Spiel 2 mal kaufen um mit beiden Konsolen zu spielen???
> 
> Wenn JA, ist es SCHWACHSINN!!!


 Dann nimmt man das 20 kg schwere Gerät halt mit


----------



## MiToKo (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Im Hinblick auf das Urteil zum Wiederverkauf von Software vom EuGH aus dem Sommer letzten Jahres, müsste die Verhinderung des Wiederverkaufes illegal sein.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das war auch ironisch gemeint. Ok, Du hast es nicht so erkannt.



Du hast ein Sprichwort falsch, bzw. verdreht wiedergegeben, da ist nichts ironisch dran und man kann da auch keine Ironie reininterpretieren, es war schlicht und ergreifend falsch 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Genau, Du hast nichts gegen DRM, wie viele andere auch.
> Und genau deshalb wird dieser Sony-DRM-(Wiederverkaufs)Schutz auch kommen. Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> Bald kommen bestimmt auch die üblichen Argumente, wie praktisch dass doch eigentlich ist.
> Lebt aber auch damit. Irgendwelches mimimi sollte dann auch ausbleiben.



Das einzige Mimimi kommt von dir  Argumente, die du versprochen hast, blieben ja bisher aus.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst jahrelang im Softwareeinkauf gearbeitet, kenne also alle wichtigen Strukturen im Ein- und Verkauf.


Dass du wichtige Strukturen kennst ist ja schön, aber du scheinst leider nicht die Tragweite des Raubkopie- und Gebrauchtmarktes zu begreifen. Nicht umsonst spricht jeder Entwickler und jeder Publisher von der Plage.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Weder habe ich mich über DRM beklagt, noch User verurteilt, die dass nutzen oder sogar unterstützen.
Mein Argument war der Wiederverkaufsschutz, den Du ja unterstützt.

Deine Antwort zeigt eigentlich nur Intoleranz. Genau so habe ich Dich auch eingeschätzt.
Auf dieser Basis erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion....


----------



## MiToKo (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Denkst du Buchautoren würde der Wiederverkauf von den von ihm geschrieben Büchern gefallen? Nein? Tja, pech gehabt. Er darf nicht verhindern dass es wiederverkauft wird. Genau so wenig darf ein Designer den Wiederverkauf verhindern. Warum sollte es dann den Spieleentwicklern gestattet sein, wenn es alles anderen Gesetzlich verboten ist, da sie für das Werk bereits entlohnt wurden.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Weder habe ich mich über DRM beklagt, noch User verurteilt, die dass nutzen oder sogar unterstützen.
> Mein Argument war der Wiederverkaufsschutz, den Du ja unterstützt.
> 
> Deine Antwort zeigt eigentlich nur Intoleranz. Genau so habe ich Dich auch eingeschätzt.
> Auf dieser Basis erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion....


 
Und wieder beweist du das Schwätzertum. 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz objektive Gründe gegen DRM und Steam.



Daraufhin schriebst du: 





matty2580 schrieb:


> Gegen Steam selbst habe ich eigentlich nicht viel



Seltsam, auf einmal nicht mehr...hmm... und aus Argumenten (Plural) wurde plötzlich Argument(Singular):



matty2580 schrieb:


> Mein Argument war der Wiederverkaufsschutz



Du hast aber Recht, es erübrigt sich eine weitere Diskussion da du keinerlei weitere Argumente vorbringen kannst und dich, schon wieder, in die sichere Basis der Intoleranz flüchtest. Da du aber keine Meinung hast sondern einfach nur hohle Phrasen predigst kann man auch schlecht intolerant sein. Zum Abschluss noch deine Signatur, an die du dich nicht hälst: 


matty2580 schrieb:


> never start a fight, but always finish it





MiToKo schrieb:


> Denkst du Buchautoren würde der Wiederverkauf von den von ihm geschrieben Büchern gefallen? Nein? Tja, pech gehabt. Er darf nicht verhindern dass es wiederverkauft wird. Genau so wenig darf ein Designer den Wiederverkauf verhindern. Warum sollte es dann den Spieleentwicklern gestattet sein, wenn es alles anderen Gesetzlich verboten ist, da sie für das Werk bereits entlohnt wurden.


 
Wie man das umgeht ist ganz einfach: Man verkauft einfach nur das Recht ein Spiel zu nutzen, nicht das Recht am Gegenstand selbst  So wie du einen WOW-Account nicht verkaufen darfst  Und glaub mir, wenn Buchautoren es könnten, würden sie es tun  (Siehe ebook)
Wie gesagt, ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass ich noch nie ein Spiel gebraucht verkauft habe, oder gekauft.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Januar 2013)

Tja ist ja ne tolle Technologie die Sony da entwickelt hat, die Technik einzusetzen ist in Europa dank des EuGH seit dem 3. Juli 2012 illegal. 
Und wenn die Herren von Sony der Meinung sind das ignorieren zu können, so wird sich die EU mit Sicherheit eine nette Sanktion einfallen lassen, die Sony dann auch wehtut(das ist ja eine Vorliebe der EU - siehe das Intel Urteil)


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf das Urteil zum Wiederverkauf von Software vom EuGH aus dem Sommer letzten Jahres, müsste die Verhinderung des Wiederverkaufes illegal sein.



Nein. Die Verdongelung von Software mit Hardware ist legal. Zumindest noch. Im Prinzip macht MS ja genau das bei den vorinstallierten Win8-Versionen auf Fertigrechnern mit dem Key im BIOS. Ist nur eine andere Technik - das Ergebnis ist gleich...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Und Soy ist durch SCEE angreifbar, das ist bie Valve die nur in den USA sitzen praktisch nicht zumachen.:


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Gringo schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage; Was ist wenn ich eine 2eit Wohnung habe und dort auch eine PS habe, muss ich dann das gleiche Spiel 2 mal kaufen um mit beiden Konsolen zu spielen???
> 
> Wenn JA, ist es SCHWACHSINN!!!


Wenn man genug Kohle für zwei Wohnungen und zwei PlayStation hat, braucht man sich eigentlich nicht drüber aufregen. 


Rizoma schrieb:


> Eine mit dieser Technologie ausgestattete Konsole ist schon vor der Geburt Tod niemand der auch nur ein bisschen Grips hätte würde so eine Konsole Kaufen.


Hast du meinen Beitrag bzgl. Downloads gelesen?
Nein?
Na dann mal danke, dass du mich beleidigst.


----------



## Freeze82 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Alleine das mir jemand verbieten möchte etwas was ich gekauft habe wenn ich es nichtmehr nutzen kann/möchte weiterzuverkaufen ist schon eine Dreistigkeit !
Zu Sony sag ich besser nichts...


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Demnächst: "(Autohersteller ihrer Wahl) neuste Fahrzeugserie lässt sich nur von einem nur nach genetischer Überprüfung nutzen. Der Speicher reicht für einen Fahrer und ist nicht überschreibbar."


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Wraum immer ein 20.000 Euro - Produkt genommen wird um den Vergleich zu einem 40 Euro - Produkt zu ziehen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Wie sich DRM weiterentwickelt, da kann man sich nur überraschen lassen.
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass das hier "nur" ein Patent ist.
Noch hat Sony keine Umsetzung dessen bestätigt.

P.S.: thx Pokerclock für die schnelle Reaktion


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

*Zur Info:

*Ich darf die Herren bitten sich wieder zu beruhigen und vermehrt einen sachlichen Ton an den Tag zu legen, ansonsten drohen, wie immer formelle Ermahnungen. Giftpfeile in Richtung anderer User können daher schnell nach hinten losgehen.

*B2T 
*


----------



## DarkWhisperer (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Beruhigt euch Leute! Diese News war dazu gedacht zu informieren, eine Konversation/Diskussion zu starten, aber nicht dazu jeden gleich wieder zu beleidigen oder zu sticheln...

Zum Thema: Ich finde solche Systeme einfach nur Dreist, natürlich könnten sie IRGENDWO (fragt mich bitte nicht wo) sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, nur nicht in einer solchen Branche!

Kleines Update am Rande: Da ja Sony so ein System schon letztes Jahr entwickelte bzw. das Patent einreichte, soll der CEO von Sony Computer Entertainment America, Jack Tretton, gegenüber "Bonus Round", gar nicht begeistert sein. Tretton halte nichts davon gebrauchte Spiele nicht mehr zuzulassen: "Sie seien großartig für den Konsumenten und man würde gegen diesen handeln, wenn man ihre Verwendung unmöglich mache. Gleichzeitig betonte Tretton jedoch auch, dass es sich hierbei nur um seine persönliche Meinung und nicht die von Sony an sich handele." (Zitat von Maniac)

Quelle: Maniac


----------



## matty2580 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich empfinde solche Systeme auch nicht als angenehm.
Trotzdem setzt sich DRM immer mehr durch. Ob es mir gefällt oder nicht, dass ist die Zukunft.

Zu dem Maniac-Beitrag, ich kann mich auch noch an die Importsperre erinnern.
Kurz davor hatte Sony noch beteuert, nichts gegen Importe zu haben...


----------



## Gringo (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man genug Kohle für zwei Wohnungen und zwei PlayStation hat, braucht man sich eigentlich nicht drüber aufregen.
> 
> ^^ hahaha, ich lache später nochmal wenn ich Zeit habe...
> Soll mich also Arbeitslos melden???
> ...


----------



## AeroX (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Schlau von Sony aufjeden fall.. aber für den Spieler bisschen schade. Ich habe damals meine ps2 spiele auch immer weiterverkauft. Aber als PC spieler ist mir das jetzt bzw in zukunft nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Ratracer008 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Schlimmer sind immer noch teure Spiele, bei denen man zum Weiterkommen echtes Geld hinlegen muss...


----------



## Mischu (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Wie viel Geld entgeht eigentlich unserer armen Autoindustrie dadurch, dass diese verachtenswerten Kunden in geradezu krimineller Weise die Fahrzeuge weiterverkaufen, statt sie nach einmaligem Gebrauch verschrotten zu lassen? Ich fordere dringend horrende Strafen für Gebrauchtwagen-Käufer!


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Gringo schrieb:


> ^^ hahaha, ich lache später nochmal wenn ich Zeit habe...
> Soll mich also Arbeitslos melden???
> Die Wohnung bezahlt mein Arbeitgeber, nur rein informativ!!!
> Habe auch KEINE Lust, die Konsole mitzuschleppen...


Also würdest du die PS4 zwei mal kaufen, nur um sie nicht mitzuschleppen, aber wenn du dir ein Game zwei mal kaufen müsstest, jammerst du?


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Merkwürdig das so etwas nur bei Software zu funktionieren scheint...

Und ein 20.000€ Produkt kann da herhalten.

Aber du willst was mit 70€?
Dann eben der Rasieraparat von X mit Genetischer Über....

Ist vollkommen egal, keine Branche als die Softwareindustrie versucht so gekonnt das Recht auf Weiterverkauf zu brechen.


----------



## mf_Jade (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Research schrieb:


> Merkwürdig das so etwas nur bei Software zu funktionieren scheint...
> 
> Und ein 20.000€ Produkt kann da herhalten.
> 
> ...


 
Weil es da als einziges richtig Sinn macht. Ist ein Film geschaut, das Buch gelesen oder das Spiel durchgespielt gibt es keinen Grund mehr es zu behalten, außer nochmal spielen/schauen/lesen. Einen Rasierer benutzt man bis er kaputt geht, oder gehen soll. Ja "soll", die Industrie lässt sich auch schicke Sachen dafür einfallen ihren Kunden zu gängeln, nur nicht ganz so offensichtlich: Obsoleszenz 
Hier ist übrigens der Punkt an dem dein Beispiel (schon wieder) nicht funktioniert weil ein Rasierer nicht an Nutzen verliert, ebenso wie jeder andere Gebrauchsgegenstand, von daher hat ein Hersteller keinen Nutzen davon ihn an eine Person oder einen Account zu binden.


----------



## Research (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Was bei Ressourcenknappheit und den Arbeitsbedingungen in China zu begrüßen ist.

Ich sehe keine Vorteile für den Verbraucher.


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Kauf mir eh keine Spiele zum Release.
Zudem lass ich das meiste eh über Steam laufen bin daher eh dran gewöhnt nicht weiter verkaufen zu können.
Und bin da auch nicht traurig drum wenns die Konsoleros das nun trifft.
Damals die Spiele auch nur aus der UK importiert zu einem niedrigen Preis.
Hab se auch nicht verkauft gehabt da mir der Preis nicht wirklich weh getan hat.

Schön finde ich das nicht das der Weiterverkauf verhindert wird. Mal schauen ob sie damit auf die Schnauze fallen.
Werde das gespannt beobachten.


----------



## lipt00n (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Das ist ja alles nur Spekulation, was genau die damit jetzt vorhaben.

Wenn es nur dazu dient, klassiche Raubkopien zu unterbinden, begrüße ich das. Vor allem, weil es mehr Privatsphäre wahren kann, als alle andere Online-DRM Modelle -und genau um diese Privatsphäre ging es doch immer jedem Anti-DRM Mensch. Eigentlich sollte die ganze "DRM ist eine böse Folter!"-Fraktion doch jubeljauchzend in die Luft springen, da Sony sich um eine andere Lösung bemüht.

Naiver Ansatz? Mit Sicherheit.

Aber dieses permanente Geschimpfe auf alle DRMs und die großen Bösen, sorry, wenn die letzten 20 Jahren JEDER seine Spiele GEKAUFT hätte, statt sie zu laden, vom Kumpel zu brennen oder wtfwasweißich, würde kein Hahn danach krähen. Angebot und Nachfrage. Auch bei DRM.


----------



## gangville (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

und wenn mal die konsole mal defekt sein sollte und es ein austauschgerät gibt?
muss man dann die ganzen spiele nochmal kaufen oder was?
ich finde die sache mit dem onlinepass schon genug.


----------



## lipt00n (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



gangville schrieb:


> und wenn mal die konsole mal defekt sein sollte und es ein austauschgerät gibt?



Das ist ja eine PlayStation und keine XBox 

Spaß beiseite. Interessanter Einwand. Da müsste es dann ja schon nen kostenfreien Service geben, das für immer und ewig übertragen zu lassen. Hm. Du hast Recht.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Wurde schon mehrfach angesprochen...


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Mal schaun,  wann der erste Automobilhersteller sein erstes Patent für Gebrauchtwagensperren beantragt.


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mal schaun,  wann der erste Automobilhersteller sein erstes Patent für Gebrauchtwagensperren beantragt.



Das wäre ja der Supergau glaube das würde alles ruinieren.


----------



## Research (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mal schaun,  wann der erste Automobilhersteller sein erstes Patent für Gebrauchtwagensperren beantragt.



Mache gerade mein Patent fertig.


----------



## Simita (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Melkkuh=kunde. ich habe nichts gegen kopierschutz man kann es aber auch übertreiben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Der klügere lacht eigentlich nicht zuletzt, das Sprichwort gibts nicht. Der Klügere gibt nach, solange bis er der dümmere ist. Ich habe nichts gegen Origin, Steam, UbiLauncher und wie sie alle heißen. Wie immer ist der "Kunde" nicht in der Lage sich in die Leute hineinzuversetzen die Produkte erschaffen und/oder sie vertreiben. Das geht beim Programmierer los, der weniger verdient oder entlassen werden muss nur weil man ein Spiel bei ebay kauft oder sich die Raubkopie zieht. Bis zum Verkäufer im GameStore um die Ecke der zumachen muss. Wenn ich Entwickler wäre würde ich auch alles dran setzen die Möglichkeit zu verhindern das mein Spiel weiterverkauft werden kann. Früher war das kein Problem bei den älteren Titel, da hat man sie beim Flohmarkt, auf dem Schulhof oder innerhalb der Verwandtschaft verkauft, aber dem Internet sei Dank, hat man heute ein viel größeres Publikum. Dass man Spiele gebraucht kauft ist natürlich logisch, vor allem bei Konsolen auf denen nicht oder kaum was installiert werden muss geht das prima. Aber es hängt halt mehr Arbeit an so einer Spieleschachtel als viele denken, und viele Menschen verdienen damit ihr Brot, zumindest wenn man es im Laden kauft. Es gibt noch mehr Leute als John Riccitiello, Leute die auf Verkäufe angewiesen sind, Leute wie du und ich.



Guter Ansatz, ich weiß jetzt auch, wie man die Weltwirtschaft wieder ankurbelt: Einfach alle Gebrauchtwagen verbieten, Jahreswagen inklusive. Wer ein Auto braucht, muss zwangsläufig einen Neuwagen bezahlen: Altwagen sind beim Händler abzugeben und werden umgehend eingestampft. Leihwagenfirmen werden auch dichtmachen müssen, denn die einzige Bezugsquelle ist der Händler, und der vermietet die Autos nur direkt an Kunden, nicht an Zwischenhändler. Und natürlich kostet dort jedes DLC ähh.. alles über der Basis saftig Extragebühren

Absurd? Ersetze Autos durch Games und urteile selbst. Und definitiv nicht absurder als deine Rechtfertigung für das Trockenlegen des Gebrauchtmarktes. Zumal sie sich damit ins eigene Fleisch schneiden: Viele verkaufen ihre alten Spiele um sich Neue überhaupt erst leisten zu können. Die stehen dann aber ohne Gebrauchtmarkt bei der Wahl zwischen KEIN neues Spiel und Raubkopie, was definitiv nicht im Sinne der Publisher sein kann.

Und wer garantiert uns, dass gute alte Spiele nicht einfach klammheimlich aus den digitalen Regalen verschwinden wenn sie mal nicht mehr mit einem aktuellem Betriebssytem kompatibel sein sollten?Wer das Spiel dann noch Zocken will hat auch auf einem alten Rechner schlechte Karten, da es keine legale Alternativquelle mehr gibt, außer stündliches hoffen und beten für ein Rerelease


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2013)

@ Sony und alle anderen Hersteller und Pablosher:

Sowas geht GAR nicht = unter aller Sau!


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Weil es da als einziges richtig Sinn macht. Ist ein Film geschaut, das Buch gelesen oder das Spiel durchgespielt gibt es keinen Grund mehr es zu behalten, außer nochmal spielen/schauen/lesen.


 
Nicht? Gute Filme sehe ich mir durchaus mehrmals an, gute Bücher lese ich auch mehrmals und ein gutes Spiel wird X-mal durchgezockt, gerne auch 15-20 Jahre später wieder. Frag mich nicht wie oft ich Might & Magic IV&V, Panzer General, Fantasy General, Master of Orion oder Master of Magic durchgezockt habe, schon gar nicht letztens, denn aufgrund des aktuellen für mich eher uninteressanten Spielemarktes (liebe Rundenstrategie und Rollenspiele mit Party, wovon es kaum neue Spiele heutzutage gibt) werden diese sehr oft wieder herausgekramt. Und mobil bisweilen auch mal ne partie Tetris auf meinem alten Gameboy

Oder, um die Analogie mit den Autos wieder hervorzukramen: Wenn man mit einem Auto mal gefahren ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr das Modell zu behalten, außer nochmals damit fahren. Macht genauso viel Sinn wie deine Aussage.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Der klügere lacht eigentlich nicht zuletzt, das Sprichwort gibts nicht. Der Klügere gibt nach, solange bis er der dümmere ist. Ich habe nichts gegen Origin, Steam, UbiLauncher und wie sie alle heißen. Wie immer ist der "Kunde" nicht in der Lage sich in die Leute hineinzuversetzen die Produkte erschaffen und/oder sie vertreiben. Das geht beim Programmierer los, der weniger verdient oder entlassen werden muss nur weil man ein Spiel bei ebay kauft oder sich die Raubkopie zieht. Bis zum Verkäufer im GameStore um die Ecke der zumachen muss. Wenn ich Entwickler wäre würde ich auch alles dran setzen die Möglichkeit zu verhindern das mein Spiel weiterverkauft werden kann. Früher war das kein Problem bei den älteren Titel, da hat man sie beim Flohmarkt, auf dem Schulhof oder innerhalb der Verwandtschaft verkauft, aber dem Internet sei Dank, hat man heute ein viel größeres Publikum. Dass man Spiele gebraucht kauft ist natürlich logisch, vor allem bei Konsolen auf denen nicht oder kaum was installiert werden muss geht das prima. Aber es hängt halt mehr Arbeit an so einer Spieleschachtel als viele denken, und viele Menschen verdienen damit ihr Brot, zumindest wenn man es im Laden kauft. Es gibt noch mehr Leute als John Riccitiello, Leute die auf Verkäufe angewiesen sind, Leute wie du und ich.




Tja, nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Haste bestimmt schon mal was von gehört.


----------



## mf_Jade (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, ich weiß jetzt auch, wie man die Weltwirtschaft wieder ankurbelt: Einfach alle Gebrauchtwagen verbieten, Jahreswagen inklusive. Wer ein Auto braucht, muss zwangsläufig einen Neuwagen bezahlen: Altwagen sind beim Händler abzugeben und werden umgehend eingestampft. Leihwagenfirmen werden auch dichtmachen müssen, denn die einzige Bezugsquelle ist der Händler, und der vermietet die Autos nur direkt an Kunden, nicht an Zwischenhändler. Und natürlich kostet dort jedes DLC ähh.. alles über der Basis saftig Extragebühren
> 
> Absurd? Ersetze Autos durch Games und urteile selbst. Und definitiv nicht absurder als deine Rechtfertigung für das Trockenlegen des Gebrauchtmarktes. Zumal sie sich damit ins eigene Fleisch schneiden: Viele verkaufen ihre alten Spiele um sich Neue überhaupt erst leisten zu können. Die stehen dann aber ohne Gebrauchtmarkt bei der Wahl zwischen KEIN neues Spiel und Raubkopie, was definitiv nicht im Sinne der Publisher sein kann.


Ich zitiere mich mal (inklusive Schreibfehler) selbst:


mf_Jade schrieb:


> Wraum immer ein 20.000 Euro - Produkt genommen wird um den Vergleich zu einem 40 Euro - Produkt zu ziehen ist mir ein Rätsel.


Darüber hinaus ist ein Multimediaprodukt nicht mit einem Gebrauchsgegenstand zu vergleichen… Das ist nämlich die Kernaussage des von bofferbrauner kritisierten Beitrags (siehe unten)



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert uns, dass gute alte Spiele nicht einfach klammheimlich aus den digitalen Regalen verschwinden wenn sie mal nicht mehr mit einem aktuellem Betriebssytem kompatibel sein sollten?Wer das Spiel dann noch Zocken will hat auch auf einem alten Rechner schlechte Karten, da es keine legale Alternativquelle mehr gibt, außer stündliches hoffen und beten für ein Rerelease


Bisher wurden alle alten Spiele auch auf Win8 und Co. umgesetzt. Wie zum Beispiel die Thief-Reihe, von daher bin ich guter Dinge. Versuch mal X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter auf Win8 zum Laufen zu kriegen, das ist nicht wirklich einfach, da wär ich froh wenn es bei Steam angeboten werden würde.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nicht? Gute Filme sehe ich mir durchaus mehrmals an, gute Bücher lese ich auch mehrmals und ein gutes Spiel wird X-mal durchgezockt, gerne auch 15-20 Jahre später wieder. Frag mich nicht wie oft ich Might & Magic IV&V, Panzer General, Fantasy General, Master of Orion oder Master of Magic durchgezockt habe, schon gar nicht letztens, denn aufgrund des aktuellen für mich eher uninteressanten Spielemarktes (liebe Rundenstrategie und Rollenspiele mit Party, wovon es kaum neue Spiele heutzutage gibt) werden diese sehr oft wieder herausgekramt. Und mobil bisweilen auch mal ne partie Tetris auf meinem alten Gameboy
> Oder, um die Analogie mit den Autos wieder hervorzukramen: Wenn man mit einem Auto mal gefahren ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr das Modell zu behalten, außer nochmals damit fahren. Macht genauso viel Sinn wie deine Aussage.


Auch hier: 



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Wraum immer ein 20.000 Euro - Produkt genommen wird um den Vergleich zu einem 40 Euro - Produkt zu ziehen ist mir ein Rätsel.


Kennt ihr alle kein anderes Beispiel als das (total unpassende und falsche) Auto? Zu deiner Aussage zitiere ich mich auch mal selbst (für dich extra fett und groß, damit du es diesmal nicht übersiehst):


mf_Jade schrieb:


> Weil es da als einziges richtig Sinn macht. Ist ein Film geschaut, das Buch gelesen oder das Spiel durchgespielt gibt es keinen Grund mehr es zu behalten, *außer nochmal spielen/schauen/lesen.*



Der Kerngedanke war dass ein Gebrauchsgegenstand erst seinen Hauptnutzen verliert wenn er kaputt geht, bei einem multimediales Produkt geschieht das nach dem erstmaligen Nutzen. Es nutzt sich quasi extrem schnell ab, logisch dass man es verkauft da ja das Produkt an sich keinen Verlust erfahren hat. Mit einem Rasierer geht das nicht so einfach, mit einem Auto noch viel weniger, deswegen gibt es bei Autos keine DNA-Bindung oder ähnliches, weil der Wertverfall eines Gebrauchsgegenstandes einfach zu hoch ist. Zumal der Vergleich einfach lächerlich und kindisch ist.



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Tja, nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Haste bestimmt schon mal was von gehört.


Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil du im Grunde auch nichts aussagst…


----------



## Sepulzera (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Dann muss man halt zukünftig Spiele mit zugehörigen Cracks verkaufen.
Kommt dann bestimmt^^


----------



## Jenny18 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich finde es so was von doof auch Ich nutze gerne leidenschaftlich denn weiterverkauf von Meinen Gebrauchten Spielen warum auch nicht.
DAs macht dann aber auch denn Ankaufshop zu schaffen Sony sollte da Lieber miteinsteigen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch dass die auch so wass für DVD´s und Blue Ray machen.
Die sollten lieber mal schauhen dass die etwas machen was sinvoller ist. Könnte Mir schon vieles vorstellen z.b. Xperia TAblet S als Controller für die PS 3 dann währe es wie die Wii U.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil du im Grunde auch nichts aussagst…



Hab ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## mf_Jade (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht erwartet.


 


WTSHNN schrieb:


> Tja, nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Haste bestimmt schon mal was von gehört.


 
Schön dass du meiner Meinung bist und die selben Ansichten hast, das freut mich.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Jenny18 schrieb:


> Könnte Mir schon vieles vorstellen z.b. Xperia TAblet S als Controller für die PS 3 dann währe es wie die Wii U.



Ich denke wenn man was ähnliches wie bei der Wii U ermöglichen will, würde sich da die PS Vita samt passender App auch anbieten.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Schön dass du meiner Meinung bist und die selben Ansichten hast, das freut mich.


 
Deiner Meinung? Wohl kaum. 
Was bingt es mir mit Argumenten um mich zu werfen, wenn du es nicht einmal für nötig hälst, auf die Argumente der anderen einzugehen?


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal (inklusive Schreibfehler) selbst:
> 
> bofferbrauner



Das heißt bofferbrauer, ohne n 



> Bisher wurden alle alten Spiele auch auf Win8 und Co. umgesetzt. Wie zum Beispiel die Thief-Reihe, von daher bin ich guter Dinge. Versuch mal X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter auf Win8 zum Laufen zu kriegen, das ist nicht wirklich einfach, da wär ich froh wenn es bei Steam angeboten werden würde.



So? Versuch mal ein Spiel oder Programm, welches für Win 3.x rauskam auf einem 64bit Betriebssystem zu starten. Wird nicht gehen. Zum Glück sind diese Rar, aber wenn irgendwann kein Fallback für Win 95/98/ME möglich sein sollte werden viele Perlen unspielbar werden.




> Kennt ihr alle kein anderes Beispiel als das (total unpassende und falsche) Auto? Zu deiner Aussage zitiere ich mich auch mal selbst (für dich extra fett und groß, damit du es diesmal nicht übersiehst):



Das Auto wird genannt, weil sich hier auch ein reger Gebrauchtmarkt entwickelt hat. Erklär mir bei gelegenheit bitte wieso der Vergleich total unpassend und falsch sein sollte. Zumal auch hier durch die steigende Informatisierung der Autos durchaus die möglichkeit bestünde, den Gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen. Einfach den Wagen auf Lebenszeit an den Kunden binden und den an die Werkstatt, bei der er den Wagen gekauft hat. Vor dem Kauf erhält die Werkstatt das recht auf automatische Abbuchung (sonst gibt es keinen Wagen, steht in der AGB) und egal ob man den Wagen verkauft hat, reparaturen sind nur mehr in der Heimgarage möglich und werden jedesmal bei ersten Käufer abgebucht. Strafzettel auch btw wenn der Staat mitmacht. Das Lenkrad nimmt Gensamples und startet erst gar nicht wenn hintr dem Steuer nicht der ursprüngliche Käufer sitzt.

Unmöglich? Nein, sogar warscheinlich irgendwann der Fall wenn wir uns nicht dagegen auflehnen! Absurd? Absolut. Aber genau so läuft es jetzt schon in der Gamesindustrie



> Der Kerngedanke war dass ein Gebrauchsgegenstand erst seinen Hauptnutzen verliert wenn er kaputt geht, bei einem multimediales Produkt geschieht das nach dem erstmaligen Nutzen. Es nutzt sich quasi extrem schnell ab, logisch dass man es verkauft da ja das Produkt an sich keinen Verlust erfahren hat. Mit einem Rasierer geht das nicht so einfach, mit einem Auto noch viel weniger, deswegen gibt es bei Autos keine DNA-Bindung oder ähnliches, weil der Wertverfall eines Gebrauchsgegenstandes einfach zu hoch ist. Zumal der Vergleich einfach lächerlich und kindisch ist.



Erklär mir bitte wo ein Multimediales Produkt nach einmaligem Nutzen seinen Hauptnutzen verliert. Das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Wäre dies der Fall, würde keiner je eine CD, DVD oder Blu-Ray kaufen, weil er alles nur einmal sehen/hören könnte und dann die Disc gleich in die tonne treten könnte. Und auch keiner würde auch nur je auf die Idee kommen, überhaupt ein Spiel weiter zu verkaufen. Wieso gibt es dann einen Gebrauchtmarkt für all die genannten Produkte? Weil dein Argument schlichtweg falsch ist, es nutzt sich eben NICHT nach einmaligen Nutzen zur Wertlosigkeit ab.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Man kann etwas das die Meisten unbedingt brauchen (Auto) nicht mit etwas vergleichen, das nur ein Luxusgut ist (Konsole).


----------



## mf_Jade (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das heißt bofferbrauer, ohne n



Vertippt, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> So? Versuch mal ein Spiel oder Programm, welches für Win 3.x rauskam auf einem 64bit Betriebssystem zu starten. Wird nicht gehen. Zum Glück sind diese Rar, aber wenn irgendwann kein Fallback für Win 95/98/ME möglich sein sollte werden viele Perlen unspielbar werden.



Kein Problem, das Zauberwort heißt DosBox.




bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das Auto wird genannt, weil sich hier auch ein reger Gebrauchtmarkt entwickelt hat. Erklär mir bei gelegenheit bitte wieso der Vergleich total unpassend und falsch sein sollte. Zumal auch hier durch die steigende Informatisierung der Autos durchaus die möglichkeit bestünde, den Gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen. Einfach den Wagen auf Lebenszeit an den Kunden binden und den an die Werkstatt, bei der er den Wagen gekauft hat. Vor dem Kauf erhält die Werkstatt das recht auf automatische Abbuchung (sonst gibt es keinen Wagen, steht in der AGB) und egal ob man den Wagen verkauft hat, reparaturen sind nur mehr in der Heimgarage möglich und werden jedesmal bei ersten Käufer abgebucht. Strafzettel auch btw wenn der Staat mitmacht. Das Lenkrad nimmt Gensamples und startet erst gar nicht wenn hintr dem Steuer nicht der ursprüngliche Käufer sitzt.



Das Auto wird genannt weil der normale Durchschnittsdeutsche nunmal nur an Autos denken kann wenn er was vergleicht, ist in jedem Laden so wenn der Verkäufer versucht was zu erklären, am Beispiel Auto erkennt es jeder. Aber ein tehntausende teuren Gegenstand kann man nunmal nicht mit nem 70Euro Spiel vergleichen. Kauf ein Spiel, spiel es in 10h durch und verkaufs wieder, mit vielleicht 10 Euro Verlust, prozentual ähnlich wie bei einem Auto ABER es sind 10 Euro und nicht zehntausend Euro, deswegen kann man es einfach nicht vergleichen, so sehr man sich auch bemüht.
Unmöglich? Nein, sogar warscheinlich irgendwann der Fall wenn wir uns nicht dagegen auflehnen! Absurd? Absolut. Aber genau so läuft es jetzt schon in der Gamesindustrie





bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte wo ein Multimediales Produkt nach einmaligem Nutzen seinen Hauptnutzen verliert. Das ist einfach nicht der Fall. Wäre dies der Fall, würde keiner je eine CD, DVD oder Blu-Ray kaufen, weil er alles nur einmal sehen/hören könnte und dann die Disc gleich in die tonne treten könnte. Und auch keiner würde auch nur je auf die Idee kommen, überhaupt ein Spiel weiter zu verkaufen. Wieso gibt es dann einen Gebrauchtmarkt für all die genannten Produkte? Weil dein Argument schlichtweg falsch ist, es nutzt sich eben NICHT nach einmaligen Nutzen zur Wertlosigkeit ab.



Man kauft doch eine BluRay nicht um sie zu benutzen, sondern nur um es zu besitzen. Sonst könnte man es sich auch bei maxdome, lovefilm oder wie sie alle heißen auch leihen. Da kann ich sie mir auch 4-5 mal ansehen bevor ich den BluRay-Preis erreiche. Einen Rasierer, Kaffeemaschine oder auch ein Auto kauf ich um es zu benutzen, außer ich hab soviel Kohle dass ich Autos sammle, die stört aber auch ein DRM nicht... Kauf um zu besitzen oder um es zu gebrauchen gilt es hier zu unterscheiden.



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht erwartet.


 


WTSHNN schrieb:


> Tja, nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Haste bestimmt schon mal was von gehört.





WTSHNN schrieb:


> Was bingt es mir mit Argumenten um mich zu werfen, wenn du es nicht einmal für nötig hälst, auf die Argumente der anderen einzugehen?



Spitzenargumente, ich kann mich kaum halten vor lachen


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Man kann etwas das die Meisten unbedingt brauchen (Auto) nicht mit etwas vergleichen, das nur ein Luxusgut ist (Konsole).


 
Ein Auto braucht man also zum Leben? Fällt man sonst tot um, wenn man keines besitzt? Dickes LOOOOL.



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Spitzenargumente, ich kann mich kaum halten vor lachen


 
Welches Argument meinst du genau? Kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern, eine Diskussion mit dir geführt zu haben.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Wenn du auf dem Land wohnst oder in den USA brauchst du einst.
LA ist mehr als 100*100km groß, viel Spaß beim Fußmarsch.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ein Auto ist bei der Jobsuche ein sehr wichtiger Faktor. Computerspiele sind ein pures Luxusgut.
Außerdem will man sich durch die daraus gesteigerten Einnahmen zukünftige AAA Titel sichern.


----------



## mf_Jade (8. Januar 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ein Auto braucht man also zum Leben? Fällt man sonst tot um, wenn man keines besitzt? Dickes LOOOOL.  Welches Argument meinst du genau? Kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern, eine Diskussion mit dir geführt zu haben.


  Manche brauchen ein Auto für den Job. Von daher brauchen die es, auch wenn nailgun es nicht gesagt hat, zum leben. Es wäre schön wenn du dich aus Diskussionen zu denen du nichts beiträgst einfach raushältst. Gibt bestimmt noch Hausaufgaben die du machen musst.


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist bei der Jobsuche ein sehr wichtiger Faktor. Computerspiele sind ein pures Luxusgut.
> Außerdem will man sich durch die daraus gesteigerten Einnahmen zukünftige AAA Titel sichern.


 
In erster Linie ist Mobilität ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Jobsuche, jedoch nicht ein eigenes Auto.



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Manche brauchen ein Auto für den Job. Von daher brauchen die es, auch wenn nailgun es nicht gesagt hat, zum leben. Es wäre schön wenn du dich aus Diskussionen zu denen du nichts beiträgst einfach raushältst. Gibt bestimmt noch Hausaufgaben die du machen musst.


 
Bleib du mal lieber sachlich. Die Qualität deiner Beiträge kannst du so jedenfalls nicht erhöhen. Ich bezweifle überhaupt nicht, dass manche ein Auto für den Job brauchen. Aber dass die meisten ohne ein Auto nicht lebensfähig sind, bezweifle ich ganz stark.




Da wir ja gerade bei Luxus sind - was wäre, wenn Breitling oder Rolex nicht genug Gewinn maximieren können? Wollen die es dann auch ihren Kunden untersagen ihre Uhren weiterzuveräußern?


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

doppelpost


----------



## DarkWhisperer (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Da wir ja gerade bei Luxus sind - was wäre, wenn Breitling oder Rolex nicht genug Gewinn maximieren können? Wollen die es dann auch ihren Kunden untersagen ihre Uhren weiterzuveräußern?



Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwer, außer wenns ein falsches Geschenk war, seine original Breitling-; Rolex-; Glashütte-; Festina-; Cicil-; Gucci-; o.ä.-Uhr, weiterverkauft. Uhren sind ständige Begleiter des Lebens.

Nochmals erinnere ich euch nur ungern: "Bitte bleibt sachlich bei den Diskussionen, keine Beleidigungen oder andere sticheleien!"
Hier die Definition Luxusgut damit kein Streit entbrennt was Luxus ist und was nicht: "Luxusgüter sind Güter, welche das Leben eines Individuums angenehmer machen, aber nicht unbedingt zum Leben notwendig sind." (Frei zitiert nach DarkWhisperer's Wirtschaftsunterricht)

EDIT: Wir schweifen wieder vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Bitte zurück zum Thema, und Diskussionen nur darüber, welche Auswirkungen dieses Patent nun auf die Spieleindustrie hat. Beispiele von außen (Automobile, ä.) hatten wir jetzt schon genug


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Sollte Sony dieses Patent umsetzen, wäre das für mich die größte Unverschämtheit in der Geschichte der digitalen Medien!
Wenn ich mir ein Produkt kaufe, dieses also in meinen Besitz übergeht, habe ich doch wohl das Recht dieses Produkt auch weiterzuverkaufen. 
Mag sein dass diese Vorgehensweise rechtens ist, mag sein dass es unternehmerisch sinnvoll ist, menschlich ist es eine Sauerei!


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwer, außer wenns ein falsches Geschenk war, seine original Breitling-; Rolex-; Glashütte-; Festina-; Cicil-; Gucci-; o.ä.-Uhr, weiterverkauft. Uhren sind ständige Begleiter des Lebens.


 
Auch wenn's schon wieder OT ist, aber sicher gibt es einen Markt für gebrauchte Uhren und Schmuck, egal in welcher Preisklasse. Google is your friend.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Mich würde ja auch mal interessiern, ob zwischen den Konkurrenten Sony und MS auch Absprachen statt finden.
ZB das man sich vorher darauf einigt das beide den Gebrauchthandel unterbinden wollen, oder ob da eben überhaupt nichts in der Richtung unternommen wird.

Weil ganz ehrlich, wenn so ein großer Schritt nur von einem durchgezogen wird, könnten die Verkäufe sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Moerli_me (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Sehr Kundenfreundliches Patent 

Stell sich einer vor man hat 2 Konsolen im Haus und müsste sich die Spiele jeweils zweimal kaufen. 
oder noch besser
Eine Konsole wird kaputt (soll ja öfters mal vorkommen) und man kann sich keine neue kaufen weil man dann die Spiele, die schnell mal einen Wert von 500€+ haben, nicht mehr spielen kann.

Gute Idee. Wenn man Kunden sehr verärgern will.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Kein Problem, das Zauberwort heißt DosBox.


 
In dem Fall eben nicht, denn Win 3.x Programme haben keine DOS Fallback, d.h; ohne ein Windows Betriebssystem welches 16bit Code ausführen kann kriegt man die nicht zum laufen. Win 95/98/ME Programme hatten dagegen einen solchen Fallback, weil DOS Programme unter Win 3.x verbugged oder kriechend langsam waren


----------



## mf_Jade (9. Januar 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> In dem Fall eben nicht, denn Win 3.x Programme haben keine DOS Fallback, d.h; ohne ein Windows Betriebssystem welches 16bit Code ausführen kann kriegt man die nicht zum laufen. Win 95/98/ME Programme hatten dagegen einen solchen Fallback, weil DOS Programme unter Win 3.x verbugged oder kriechend langsam waren



Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gesehen, geschweigedenn besessen welches exklusiv für 3.1 war.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Stars!, Spaceward Ho! (Von dem gibt es allerdings mittlerweile eine iPad Version), Operation: Inner Space und Outpost (wovon es allerdings auch eine DOS Version gibt), Leisure Suit Larry 6 (CD-ROM Version) fallen mir mal auf Anhieb an. Muss allerdings zugeben dass es relativ wenige sind, Windows war damals noch nicht Mainstream und somit wurde recht wenig für Win 3.x entwickelt

Exklusiv für Win3.x sind diese Spiele nicht, nur sind sie in reinem 16bit Code programmiert weil Win3.x ein reines 16bit Betriebssystem war (Win 59/98/ME waren 16/32bit Hybride). 64bit Betriebssysteme können jedoch keinen 16bit Code mehr auslesen, so dass Windowsspiele dieser Ära heute nicht mehr auf einem modernen Windows gestartet werden können


----------



## mf_Jade (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Stars!, Spaceward Ho! (Von dem gibt es allerdings mittlerweile eine iPad Version), Operation: Inner Space und Outpost (wovon es allerdings auch eine DOS Version gibt), Leisure Suit Larry 6 (CD-ROM Version) fallen mir mal auf Anhieb an. Muss allerdings zugeben dass es relativ wenige sind, Windows war damals noch nicht Mainstream und somit wurde recht wenig für Win 3.x entwickelt
> 
> Exklusiv für Win3.x sind diese Spiele nicht, nur sind sie in reinem 16bit Code programmiert weil Win3.x ein reines 16bit Betriebssystem war (Win 59/98/ME waren 16/32bit Hybride). 64bit Betriebssysteme können jedoch keinen 16bit Code mehr auslesen, so dass Windowsspiele dieser Ära heute nicht mehr auf einem modernen Windows gestartet werden können



Das sind aber alles keine "Perlen" die heutzutage jemand kaufen würde. Zur Not könnte man auch einfach ne VM aufsetzen mit 3.11 zusammen^^


----------



## lipt00n (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Diskussion um Gebrauchsgegenstände etc. mal auf das wesentliche runterbrechen. Ich kaufe keine Gegenstände, keine Datenträger oder sonstwas, das sind alles nur Mittel zum Zweck, ich kaufe in erster Linie eine Lizenz. Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel oder einen Film, erwerbe ich eine Lizenz, um den Inhalt beliebig oft und uneingeschränkt privat zu benutzen. Geht es mir um den Inhalt, und ich möchte etwas nur ein einziges Mal sehen (z.B. einen Film), gehe ich in die Videothek (respektive Onlinevarianten) und leihe mir den Film, ich habe dann also einen temporären Zugriff auf diese Lizenz.

WENN Sony das Patent im worst case umsetzen würde (der ja hier angenommen wird), halte ich einen flächendeckenden Games-on-demand Dienst für ausreichend, um der DRM Diskussion vollkommen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Wenn ich ein Spiel besitzen will, zahle ich meine 50/60/70 Euro und besitze es, für immer und ewig. Dann schert mich auch der Gebrauchtmarkt nicht. Möchte ich ein Spiel nur einmalig durchspielen, dann LEIHE ich mir es eben für 5-10 € (auf Zeitbasis oder contentabhängig). Das entspricht ungefähr dem Wertverlust für den Weiterverkauf.
Wo genau man dabei dann als Kunde eingeschränkt wird (entsprechende Breitbandverbindung vorausgesetzt) wird mir dann nicht mehr ersichtlich. Oder will mir jetzt ernsthaft jemand weismachen, zwischen leihen und kaufen/weiterverkaufen besteht in der Praxis auch nur irgendein Unterschied?


----------



## mf_Jade (9. Januar 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Diskussion um Gebrauchsgegenstände etc. mal auf das wesentliche runterbrechen. Ich kaufe keine Gegenstände, keine Datenträger oder sonstwas, das sind alles nur Mittel zum Zweck, ich kaufe in erster Linie eine Lizenz. Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel oder einen Film, erwerbe ich eine Lizenz, um den Inhalt beliebig oft und uneingeschränkt privat zu benutzen. Geht es mir um den Inhalt, und ich möchte etwas nur ein einziges Mal sehen (z.B. einen Film), gehe ich in die Videothek (respektive Onlinevarianten) und leihe mir den Film, ich habe dann also einen temporären Zugriff auf diese Lizenz.
> 
> WENN Sony das Patent im worst case umsetzen würde (der ja hier angenommen wird), halte ich einen flächendeckenden Games-on-demand Dienst für ausreichend, um der DRM Diskussion vollkommen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Wenn ich ein Spiel besitzen will, zahle ich meine 50/60/70 Euro und besitze es, für immer und ewig. Dann schert mich auch der Gebrauchtmarkt nicht. Möchte ich ein Spiel nur einmalig durchspielen, dann LEIHE ich mir es eben für 5-10  (auf Zeitbasis oder contentabhängig). Das entspricht ungefähr dem Wertverlust für den Weiterverkauf.
> Wo genau man dabei dann als Kunde eingeschränkt wird (entsprechende Breitbandverbindung vorausgesetzt) wird mir dann nicht mehr ersichtlich. Oder will mir jetzt ernsthaft jemand weismachen, zwischen leihen und kaufen/weiterverkaufen besteht in der Praxis auch nur irgendein Unterschied?



Gut geschrieben. Das ist genau das was ich meinte, aber nicht fähig war auszudrücken^^


----------



## matty2580 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

@lipt00n:
Ich vermute einmal, dass Sony dass so nicht umsetzen wird.
Der logistische Aufwand wäre viel zu groß.
Vermutlich ist das eher ein Teil eines größeren DRM-Paketes.
Gerade im Mutterland ist der Gebrauchtmarkt für Games viel größer als bei uns.

Deine Analyse ist so erst einmal richtig, wenn man zwischen temporärer Lizenz und permanenter unterscheidet.
Bei einer permanenten Lizenz ist die Rechtsprechung zum Glück schon etwas weiter.
Dazu gibt es ja ein Beschluss des Europäischen Gerichtshofs, der nur auf eine Umsetzung wartet.
Valve und ähnliche Anbieter sind aufgefordert, dass jetzt umzusetzen:
Valve - »Keine Pläne« für Gebrauchtspielhandel trotz EuGH-Urteil - News - GameStar.de
Nur machen sie das bisher nicht, und arbeiten lieber in einer Grauzone weiter.....

Wärend wir heute noch um DRM diskutieren, ist die Industrie schon einen Schritt weiter.
Selbst Nvidia und AMD engagieren sich stark im Bereich Cloud-Gaming.
Nvidia treibt mit
Die DRM-Diskussionen von heute, sind die Cloud-Gaming Diskussionen von morgen.

Mir ist das egal. Ich machen diesen Quatsch sowieso nicht mit.
Und zum Glück gibt es viele User, die ähnlich wie ich denken, und DRM nach wie vor boykottieren.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Valve arbeitet da in einer Grauzone, da es nur in den USA sitzt wird man da aber kaum Erolg haben etwas zu verändern.
EA und Ubisoft sitzen auch in Europa und sind deshalb eher angreifbar.


----------



## lipt00n (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

@mf_Jade: Du musstest auch als Inspirationsquelle herhalten 

@matty/topic:

Ich finde DRM auch zweifelhaft umgesetzt, an Entmündigung angrenzend und in vielen Varianten einfach frech -vor allem wenn dann ensprechende Dienste versagen (Ubisuck *hust*...). Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich aber auch die Publisher. Klar stehen da knallharte Finanzkalkulationen dahinter, aber nicht jeder Publisher mit einem A+ Titel ist für mich ein latenter Verbrecher wie ActiBlizz oder EA. Ich habe einen sehr guten Bekannten, der selbst Software entwickelt (v.a. Spiele, freiberuflich) und von Auftragsarbeit abhängig ist. Ihm ist das am Ende wurscht, ob das Spiel gekauft wird, kopiert oder verschenkt. Er nennt seinen Preis/legt seine Budgetierung vor, kriegt seinen Zeitrahmen gesetzt und nimmt dann an oder lehnt ab. Er wird fertig, kassiert sein Geld und ist raus aus der Nummer. Wenn ich dann aber, als Publisher, selbst im kleinen Rahmen, mehrere zehntausend Euro für ein Produkt ausgebe, bin ich hochgradig von Verkaufszahlen abhängig. Generiere ich damit keinen Umsatz, bin ich geliefert und liefere danach nur noch Müll ab oder mach den Laden gleich dicht.

Transferleistung: Die Musikindustrie ist altmodisch, bösartig und beutet aus. Das sind keine Geheimnisse, jeder weiss das. Sogar die Musikindustrie selbst. Und ich verachte dieses Business. Als Musiker allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich ein Interesse daran habe, dass mein geistiges Eigentum geschützt wird, dass keine Dritten daran verdienen und die Nutzungsrechte MIR Geld in die Kasse spülen. 

Kurzum: So sehr mir diese Multimilliardendollarunternehmen im Kern unsympathisch sind, so sehr kann ich auch jegliche DRM Systeme auf ihre Art und Weise auch einfach verstehen. Und deren Notwendigkeit auch. Gäbe es keine Einbrecher, hätte auch niemand die Alarmanlage erfunden.


----------



## matty2580 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Der DRM-Schutz selbst richtet sich auch nicht unbedingt gegen Raubkopien.
Bei den heutigen Maßnahmen hat die Industrie hauptsächlich den Gebrauchtmarkt im Fokus.
Und das funktioniert ja auch wie man sieht sehr gut.
Im Gegenteil, die Restriktionen treiben nicht wenige potentielle Kunden zu den Filehostern/Raubkopierern.

Spieler wie ich die eine große physische Sammlung an Spielen haben, von denen nicht wenige gebraucht sind, 
werden bald wie Dinosaurier einer vergangenen Zeit angesehen...^^

Und wenn Cloud-Gaming aktuell ist, hat sich dass "Problem" mit den Raubkopien von allein gelöst.


----------



## lipt00n (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich kann/will dir da nicht widersprechen, weil mir dazu die persönliche Erfahrung fehlt. Ich habe mir noch nie ein Gebrauchtspiel gekauft, ausgenommen 2 oder 3 PS1 Titel die ich schon besaß, deren Datenträger aber zu ramponiert waren. Mir entzieht sich die Faszination Gebrauchtmarkt absolut, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu sehr Sammler


----------



## Lexx (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> ...Zum Schutz vor Schwarzkopien gut...


 LOOOOOOOOL, naja, wers glaubt, wird seelig..


----------



## almfeg (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

beißt sich das dann net mit dem hier? EuGH zu Oracle vs. UsedSoft: Gebrauchte Software darf verkauft werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## christian499852 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Sollte so eine maßgebliche software einschränkung eintreten sollte    jeder Sony  boykottieren  es ist euer sauer verdientes geld


----------



## DarkWhisperer (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Lexx schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOL, naja, wers glaubt, wird seelig..


 
Für euch Österreicher mag vielleicht ein anderes gelten, aber ich poche hier auf mein Grundgesetz Artikel Numero 5....Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Niza (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Ich komme gerade auf eine ganz verrückte Idee

Man könnte doch dann theoretisch die gebrauchten Spiele incl. Konsole verkaufen da die Spiele Konsolengebunden sind.

Ich sehe es jetzt schon kommen 

Verkaufe 10 Games (XXX,XXX usw) incl. Playstation 4.

Dann werden eben mit dem Spielen die Konsolen verkauft .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*

Man kauft für jedes Spiel eine neue Konsole, damit man dieses verkaufen kann.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Man kauft für jedes Spiel eine neue Konsole, damit man dieses verkaufen kann.


 Habe ich ja auch schon angesprochen, dass das dann sinnlos wäre.... und wenn die Spiele dann immer gebundled sind isses ja auch rotz!


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre*



lipt00n schrieb:


> Mir entzieht sich die Faszination Gebrauchtmarkt absolut, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu sehr Sammler


 
Oder vielleicht einfach nicht genug. Ich z.b. kaufe seltenst Gebrauchtspiele, wenn dann sind es alte Perlen, die ich sonst nirgendo auftreiben konnte, vor allem Lucasarts (bzw. LucasFilm Games, wie die Sparte damals noch hieß) Spiele, weil diese sonst nirgends zu finden sind, sowie einige Konsolenspiele für meine Alt- und Uraltkonsolen


----------



## DarkWhisperer (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: "UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(nicht in PS4)"*

Update hinzugefügt:
Updatelink


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: "UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(keine Implementierung in PS4)"*

Ich wäre nicht so voreilig, da ein Ja anders aussieht.


----------



## ULKi22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: "UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(keine Implementierung in PS4)"*

Nachdem Sony jetzt öffentlich bestätigt hat dass die Gebrauchtspielsperre nicht kommt , wird Microsoft mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nachziehen, die würden sich ja sonst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.
Und ich glaube kaum dass eine Gebrauchtspielsperre denen jetzt soviel bringen würde. Wenn jemand ein Spiel nichtt gebraucht für 20€ bekommt, holt er es sich automatisch für 60€, oder wie? Ich glaube eher da wird man sich 3 mal überlegen ob man sich überhaupt eine Xbox anschaffen soll dann.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: "UPDATE: ENTWARNUNG:" Sony: Patent für Gebrauchtspielsperre "(keine Implementierung in PS4)"*

Gute Nachricht. Für mich ist das ein absolutes no go mit einer solchen Sperre.



> Nachdem Sony jetzt öffentlich bestätigt hat dass die Gebrauchtspielsperre nicht kommt , wird Microsoft mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nachziehen, die würden sich ja sonst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.
> Und ich glaube kaum dass eine Gebrauchtspielsperre denen jetzt soviel bringen würde. Wenn jemand ein Spiel nichtt gebraucht für 20€ bekommt, holt er es sich automatisch für 60€, oder wie? Ich glaube eher da wird man sich 3 mal überlegen ob man sich überhaupt eine Xbox anschaffen soll dann.​


 
Sehr gut, so sehe ich das auch.


----------

